# berkley skeletor 2



## spinner14 (9. November 2007)

was haltet ihr von der neuen skeletor
http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/show_product.php?manufacturers_id=16&products_id=2557


----------



## maesox (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Fische gelegentlich die 2,70er -40gr Cast Version und finde sie wirklich ganz gut!!! #6


----------



## schakal1182 (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Rein optisch gefällt sie mir nicht. Ich habe die Rute (und auch ihren Vorgänger) noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, aber die Korkausführung sah hochwertiger aus.


----------



## Lorenz (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Rein optisch gefällt sie mir nicht.



Die sieht auf den Bildern doch geil aus!
Mal abgesehen von dem hässlichen Mossgummi :v


----------



## maesox (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Das ist was,was ich nicht in den Kopf bekomme!! Dachte erst ich hätte was an den Lauschern als ich hörte das die Serie 2 mit Moosgummigriff vom Band läuft!!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Die Rute ist aber mal abgesehen davon absolut OK und macht ne Menge Spass!!!!!#6


----------



## Angelmati (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Naja rein optisch gefällt mir sie nicht mehr bzw. sie gefällt mir schlechter als die erste!
..................


----------



## maesox (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Finde rein optisch macht sie echt was her! Nur bei Korkgriffliebhabern wird sie eben nicht so gut ankommen!!

Habe beide Versionen und nach ner Weile Zocken überwiegt der Spaß mit der Rute!!!! Die ist auf jedenfall ihr Geld wie ich finde wert.


----------



## gründler (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

hi
Hatte Sie gestern in der Hand|abgelehn
Sach nur bleibe bei meinen alten Modellen.
lg


----------



## maesox (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

...naja,manchmal reicht eben nur in die Hand nehmen nicht .

Beim Fischen merkst Du eh keinen Unterschied!!!! Es ist nur die Optik!! Entweder sie gefällt Dir oder halt eben nicht !!!!


----------



## Rossi1983 (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Optisch ist das ja nicht anzuschauen

Handhabung kenn ich leider nicht, habe sie noch nie gefischt...


----------



## mitch (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Toll das sich hier fast nur User zu Wort melden, die das neue Modell der Skeletor nur vom Hörensagen, von Bildern oder höchstens vom schnellen angrabschen aus dem Laden kennen. |kopfkrat


----------



## schakal1182 (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Na und? Man wird doch wohl noch seine Meinung äussern dürfen?

Und wenn man auch nur die Optik bewerten kann - wieso sollte man das nicht tun?

Ich sage ja nicht, dass die Rute technisch nicht okay ist. Nur optisch ist sie meiner Meinung nach ein Schuss in den Ofen.


----------



## bazawe (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Hauptsache der Blank ist der gleiche, würde sie mir kaufen wenn eine meiner alten Skelis den Geist aufgibt. Optisch gefällt mir zwar die Korkausführung besser, aber das feeling bleibt das gleiche und das ist für mich wichtig.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Wird meine neue Rapfen/Barsch und Döbelrute werden


----------



## Noob-Flyer (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Ist der Duplon 2-farbig, oder sind das Löcher?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Löcher würde ich sagen


----------



## mitch (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Es SIND Löcher. 

Im übrigen darf man seine Meinung über die Optik selbstverständlich äußern. Nur weil etwas sinnlos ist, muss es ja nicht gleich verboten sein.|rolleyes


----------



## Molke-Drink (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Die Skeletor sehn einfach geil aus finde ich,leider sind sie zu teuer fürn Schüler....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Finde den Preis völlig okay, bin auch Schüler dann muss man am Wochenende halt ein wenig arbeiten und schon stehen einem die Türen zu dem tollsten Angelgerät offen

mfg Flo


----------



## Noob-Flyer (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Löcher sind in meinen Augen direkt abgelehnt!


----------



## Molke-Drink (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Ja und wenn man auch noch für nen neuen 1700€ teuren rechner spart und für nen Scoot?Das dauert seine Zeit


----------



## FischerBub (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Find sie optisch voll OK!#6

Einziges Mängel IMHO ist das mit den Moosgummis, sieht halt nicht ganz so schick aus.
Denke aber das ist auch gewohnheitssache.

Hab ne "alte" Skeletor, die ist optisch auch saugeil(nicht nur optisch)|supergri! 
Hätte aber auch keine Bedenken ne neue zu kaufen, sind das Geld echt Wert. Der Moosgummigriff macht die Rute im übrigen auch "günstiger", aber deshalb nicht minderwertiger.

FB


----------



## Slotti (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Naja über Geschmack läßt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, habe mir vor 2 wochen auch noch eine alte gekauft weil sie einfach nen gutes stück günstiger weggehen. Allerdings muß ich sagen gefällt mir die neue optisch fast noch besser mit den Messingfarbenen Kappen und dem bedruckten Blank, das hat schon was finde ich.

Aber wie gesagt alles Geschmacksache 

Grüße Slotti


----------



## schakal1182 (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



mitch schrieb:


> Im übrigen darf man seine Meinung über die Optik selbstverständlich äußern. Nur weil etwas sinnlos ist, muss es ja nicht gleich verboten sein.|rolleyes


 
Vielen Dank für deine sinnvollen Kommentare...

Du achtest als gar nicht aufs Design, was? Autos usw. werden auch nur nach technischen Daten gekauft oder wie?

Gerade bei einem Hobby achte ich zumindest auch ein wenig auf die Optik - auch wenn sie für die Angelei an sich unwichtig ist. Vor allem wenn man eh meistens alleine am Wasser ist.

Außerdem hat der Threadersteller seine Frage nicht konkretisiert à la: "Wie ist die Aktion dieser Rute?" oder ähnliches. Er fragt was ich davon halte und ich sage im was ich drüber denke. Und wenn ich dir da als Fan der Marke Berkley auf den Fuß trete kann ich nichts dran ändern.

Bleib mal ein wenig lockerer.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Ich finde den neuen Mossgummigriff nicht sehr schön #d

... und das kann sagen,  ich auch ohne dass ich sie schon gefischt habe :m ...

vll.werde ich sie deswegen eben NICHT damit fischen


----------



## Lofote (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Hab mir gerade meine Skeltor 2 Vertical ausgepackt...einfach geniales Teil...die Löcher im Moosgummi sind zwar etwas Gewöhnungsbedürftig aber das wird schon
Denke nicht das sich die Stachelritter dran stören werden#6


----------



## Norge Fan (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



Lofote schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade meine Skeltor 2 Vertical ausgepackt...einfach geniales Teil...die Löcher im Moosgummi sind zwar etwas Gewöhnungsbedürftig aber das wird schon
> Denke nicht das sich die Stachelritter dran stören werden#6


 
Genau so ist es,keinen Fisch wird es hindern zu beissen nur weil der Griff aus Moosgummi ist.Wobei mir schon klar ist,das es reine Geschmackssache sein dürfte.Wen es stört lässt sie halt stehen.Habe beide Serien und mein Fazit:einfach geile Ruten.Gruß#hRené


----------



## Norge Fan (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Keine Ahnung warum,aber der "Koche vor Wut Smiley"kommt von selbst und geht auch beim ändern des Beitrags nicht weg.Hat keine Bedeutung.Gruß#hRené


----------



## Lorenz (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Ja und wenn man auch noch für nen neuen 1700€ teuren rechner spart und für nen Scoot?



Das mim Rechner streichen,skeletor kaufen,dazu ne Stella und nen angelurlaub zum Einweihen beider  #6



Spass beiseite:
Reicht nicht auch ein 1600,- Rechner?
Dann wäre die Kohle da  :vik:


So muss man als Schüler denken!
Prioritäten setzen! Mach ich auch so...


----------



## HOX (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine sinnvollen Kommentare...
> 
> Du achtest als gar nicht aufs Design, was? Autos usw. werden auch nur nach technischen Daten gekauft oder wie?
> 
> ...


 
Sagt der richtige.....


----------



## Carp4Fun (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



Slotti schrieb:


> Naja über Geschmack läßt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, habe mir vor 2 wochen auch noch eine alte gekauft weil sie einfach nen gutes stück günstiger weggehen.



Das Argument hat mich letzte Woche auch zum Kauf der alten Version bewegt. Der erste Eindruck ist absolut stimmig und bei 59,99 € (2,70er Version, 7-28 g) konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen!:m Davon ab muss ich auch ganz klar zugeben, dass bei mir das Auge mitfischt und da find ich das alte Modell einfach deutlich gelungener.#6

Jetzt heißt es nur noch Warten auf den ersten Drill...


----------



## Nelson (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

ich find die neue optik voll geil!!
halt voll modern. der blank ist im übrigen eh der selbe (IM7 karbon).


----------



## Lorenz (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



Carp4Fun schrieb:


> *59,99* € (2,70er Version, 7-28 g)


*Wo?

*Der Preis ist heiß...


----------



## KHof (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Hallo Leute!

An die Geschichte mit dem Moosgummi sollten wir uns so langsam gewöhnen.
Kork ist als Rohstoff inzwischen extrem knapp und wird deswegen unsinnig teuer. Ein Korkgriff guter Qualität erreicht inzwischen locker den Preis eines einfachen Blanks. Sogar viele Weinkenner müssen sich inzwischen bei Weinen der mittleren Preisklasse (Vier Flaschen = eine Skelli) an einen synthetischen Kork gewöhnen.
Also besser ein guter Moosgummigriff als ein schrottiges Korkimitat.

Klaus


----------



## Lorenz (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Hi #h




KHof schrieb:


> An die Geschichte mit dem Moosgummi sollten wir uns so langsam gewöhnen.



Aber Moosgummi mit Löcher? |rolleyes


Stichwort:
Fischschleim,Blut,Futterreste,Dreck etc. |kopfkrat


----------



## KHof (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Stimmt. Löcher sind da nicht so clever.
Außer man will neue Bakterienmutanten züchten.

Klaus


----------



## Carp4Fun (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



Lorenz schrieb:


> *Wo?
> *



Du hast ne PN.#h

Schon mal gleich im Voraus für andere potentielle Interessenten:
Ein recht bekannter Angelshop in Kaltenkirchen (S-H)...


----------



## mitch (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also zum Fische ausnehmen bzw. Futteranrühren benutze ich ein Messer. Aber andere Länder, andere Sitten.

Die Optik der Sekeltor 2 geht eben ganz klar in die Richtung des aktuellen Japan - Trends. Futuristisch, abgefahren, trendy. Wem's gefällt, schön, wem nicht, auch schön.
Man muss sich nur im klaren darüber sein das der Griff zum fischen mit Wobblern weniger geeignet und etwas unhandlich ist, es ist eben primär eine Rute für's Gummieren.


----------



## Carp4Fun (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



mitch schrieb:


> Also zum Fische ausnehmen bzw. Futteranrühren benutze ich ein Messer.



Wie jetzt, du rührst dein Futter mit dem Messer an?|kopfkrat
Naja, Stippen würd ich mit der Skeletor nun wahrscheinlich eh nicht unbedingt, aber wenn Biss auf Biss folgt und man einen Fisch nach dem anderen verwerten muss, ist das mit dem Händewaschen und der Rutengriffhygiene (steht das so im Duden?!) ja vielleicht mal gar nicht so weit hergeholt...:m


----------



## Chrizzi (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Lieber ein brauchbaren Duplongriff, als ein schlechten Kork. Jedoch diese Geschichte mit dem Löchern muss nicht sein.


----------



## mitch (9. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



Carp4Fun schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, du rührst dein Futter mit dem Messer an?|kopfkrat
> Naja, Stippen würd ich mit der Skeletor nun wahrscheinlich eh nicht unbedingt, aber wenn Biss auf Biss folgt und man einen Fisch nach dem anderen verwerten muss, ist das mit dem Händewaschen und der Rutengriffhygiene (steht das so im Duden?!) ja vielleicht mal gar nicht so weit hergeholt...:m



Klar, großes Messer nehmen und dann mal kräftig durch die Wobblerbox pflügen 

Ich seh keine Hygieneprobleme von den Löchern im Griff ausgehen, dann wäscht man sich eben kurz die Hände im Wasser oder an einem Lappen ab - mit Blut- und Schleimverschmierten Flossen würd ich auch keinen Korkgriff anfassen wollen.


----------



## Lorenz (10. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Schön das ihr euch so gut amüsiert habt#6 :q

Das waren einfach nur Beispiele dafür,dass man beim Angeln das ein oder andere Mal mit Dreck in Berührung kommen kann und in der Hinsicht die Löcher halt bestimmt nicht so optimal sind... |rolleyes
Ich weiß ja auch nicht wie die beschaffen sind (schwer zu reinigen?)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Kannst das Duplon doch ganz einfach mit Shampoo waschen
Denke das der Griff nicht schwerer oder schlechter als ein Korkgriff zu reinigen ist.
Mich interessiert mal was ihr so beim spinnen macht. Blut, Schleim Futteresste????
Also ich packe Fische eh nur mit nassen Händen an und danach kurz im Wasser waschen, wo ist da das Problem???


mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (10. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Das Problem seh ich nicht unbedingt im dreckig werden... Wie fasst sich die Rute denn an, mit einem "zerschossenen" Griff. Wäre der Griff ohne Löcher, wäre das nicht verkehrt, weil ob nun Kork oder Duplon - das ist mir ziemlich egal. Zwar macht Kork optisch etwas mehr her, aber wie gesagt, lieber Duplon als schlechten Kork.


----------



## mitch (10. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Das Problem seh ich nicht unbedingt im dreckig werden... Wie fasst sich die Rute denn an, mit einem "zerschossenen" Griff. Wäre der Griff ohne Löcher, wäre das nicht verkehrt, weil ob nun Kork oder Duplon - das ist mir ziemlich egal. Zwar macht Kork optisch etwas mehr her, aber wie gesagt, lieber Duplon als schlechten Kork.



Der Griff fasst sich sehr angenehm an, die Löcher stören mich persönlich in keinster Weise - insbesondere da man die Rute eh am Rollenhalter greifen sollte.

Das einzige Manko an dem Griff ist die Länge, mit 45 cm vom Rollenfuß zum Griffende ist mir die Handhabung der 2.4 m Version manchmal etwas zu umständlich. 10 cm weniger wären hier durchaus angebracht.


----------



## Nelson (10. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



mitch schrieb:


> Man muss sich nur im klaren darüber sein das der Griff zum fischen mit Wobblern weniger geeignet und etwas unhandlich ist, es ist eben primär eine Rute für's Gummieren.


 

was haben die wobbler mit dem griff der rute zu schaffen?
wie kommst du darauf das die rute "primär" zum angeln mit gummiködern geschaffen wurde????

bei mir laufen die wobbler super - griff hin oder her.

griff ist wirklich etwas lang - wobei zum distanzfischen super!!
nur am bach und für kurze würfe nicht.

die löcher sind im übrigen sogenannte "beschleunigungslöcher" die den luftwiederstand minimieren sollen, um die wurfdistanz zu erhöhen bei gleichzeitiger gewichtsminimierung und energieersparnis, sodas der einsatzradius dieser rute extrem...........|bla:


----------



## mitch (10. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



Nelson schrieb:


> was haben die wobbler mit dem griff der rute zu schaffen?
> wie kommst du darauf das die rute "primär" zum angeln mit gummiködern geschaffen wurde????
> 
> bei mir laufen die wobbler super - griff hin oder her.
> ...



Wenn du deinen Wobbler nur stur einkurbelst: nichts, toller Griff, viel Spaß.

Beim gepflegten Twitchen stört der "Skelett" - Griff dagegen etwas, da er mir dafür fast zu dünn und durch die Aussparungen am Blank auch fast zu unergonomisch ist. Aber eben nur fast.

Wie ich darauf komm das es sich um eine Gummi - Rute handelt? Griff, Beringung, Aktion!


----------



## Irainmanl (10. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Also ich fische  die neue skeletor in 270 mit max wg 40 als cast version und muss sagen die rute ist für den preis der absolute hammer und der duplon griff hat für mich nur vorteile.
Das einzige was mit fehlt ist eine hakenöse :-D


----------



## Nelson (10. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

@ mitch

naja aber was hat jetzt nun genau der griff und die beringung damit zu tun, dass es eine twisterrute ist??????? 

ich hole meine wobbler nicht sturr monoton ein. halte nicht viel vom "zupfen"! hole sie er "über" die rolle ein, wenn du verstehst.

keine hakenöse mehr??! |bigeyes


----------



## darth carper (10. November 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



mitch schrieb:


> Wenn du deinen Wobbler nur stur einkurbelst: nichts, toller Griff, viel Spaß.
> 
> Beim gepflegten Twitchen stört der "Skelett" - Griff dagegen etwas, da er mir dafür fast zu dünn und durch die Aussparungen am Blank auch fast zu unergonomisch ist. Aber eben nur fast.
> 
> Wie ich darauf komm das es sich um eine Gummi - Rute handelt? Griff, Beringung, Aktion!


 

Das Frage ich mich auch. Habe bislang noch nicht gewußt, das Gufi-Ruten einen speziellen Griff und Ringe haben.

Ich halte die Rute übrigens eher für eine Allround-Spinnrute. Hat einen schönen straffen Blank, aber fürs Gufi-angeln auf Hecht einfach zu wenig WG.
Taugt maximal für Zander-Gufis im leicht fließenden Gewässern, aber dafür brauche ich keine spezielle Gufi-Rute. Das kann jede einigermaßen straffe Spinnrute.

Das Design finde ich übrigens sehr gelungen. Mag Duplongriffe an Spinnruten.
Würde mir die Rute kaufen, falls ich eine Allround-Spinnrute bräuchte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



darth carper schrieb:


> Ich halte die Rute übrigens eher für eine Allround-Spinnrute. Hat einen schönen straffen Blank, aber fürs Gufi-angeln auf Hecht einfach zu wenig WG.


Das seh ich auch so. Richtig straffe Ruten sind was anderes.
Ist aber gut, wenn der Blank als das wichtigste weiter erhalten bleibt.

Zu dem unsäglichen neuen Duplon-Griff sag ich nur:
Cutter-Messer marsch marsch :g, Duplon geht immerhin leichter runterzuschnitzen als guter Kork, und wenig Griff heißt wenig wegzuflexen! :m
Einen gescheiten Griff draufbauen muß man sowieso meist, siehe alleine der meist zu lange Hinterabstand.


----------



## k1ng (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Jungs, ich habe Ende Dezember meine Skeletor 2 bei Fisherman's Partner bestellt und wurde heute angerufen, dass es noch bis März-April dauern kann bis die geliefert werden.

Ich habe einen 160 Euro Gutschein von Fisherman's Partner und will mir unbedingt eine Spinnangel kaufen !!!!!

Gibt es für mich evtl. eine alternative ? Wollte mit der nur im Weiher mit Wobblern fischen, rapala fat rap etc. nichts großes.

Oder mag mir vielleicht jemand den Gutschein abkaufen ?*gg* VHB

Die Rute soll 2,70 m lang sein und max. 30g Wurfgewicht besitzen.
Große Hechte, kleinere Welse bis 1,50m sind für die Skeletor genau richtig gewesen.

Hoffe es gibt für mich etwas, vielleicht die Daiwa rods ?

Nebenbei wollte ich mir auch die Speedmaster XH 3,00 m für Gummifischen am Rhein/Neckar zulegen


----------



## niddafischer (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

es ändert sich nicht nur die optick sondern auch die ringe die skeletor 2 hat recht dicke sic ringe


----------



## Spaceguppy (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Moin,
Ich habe die Skeletor1 in 2,7m bis 45gr. (cast) und 27gr.. Beide seeeehr günstig bei Ebay erwischt...

Was ich aber nicht begreifen kann und will ist, dass Anglerkollegen so blauäugig sein können, eine reine Kostensenkung mit gleichzeitiger Preiserhöung freudig mitzutragen. Die Oberfrechheit ist dann, dreist von "Beschleunigungslöchern" zu faseln, wenn man sogar noch am billigsten Duplon spart.:v
Ästhetik liegt im Auge des Betrachters und von mir aus mag man das Duplongeraffel auch "schön" finden, aber dafür dann den verlangten Preis hinzublättern ist der Grund, warum Dynamite Baits 2l. Mais für 10€ und Fox Bleie für 2€ verkaufen können...

each to their own
Christian


----------



## darth carper (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

@ Spaceguppy

Vollkommene Zustimmung, aber letztlich ist es jedem selbst überlassen was er schön/gut findet und was er bereit ist, dafür zu zahlen.
Man sollte nicht mit dem Portemonnaie des Anderen denken.
Klappe halten und einfach nicht kaufen ist die richtige Methode!


----------



## k1ng (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

oder soll ich doch lieber bissl was draufzahlen und mir die lesath kaufen ?


----------



## k1ng (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Nächste Woche wollte ich mir eigentlich die Angel kaufen 

brauche TIPS


----------



## darth carper (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Ich mag die Lesath gar nicht.
Spielzeugringe und ein nicht überzeugender Blank.
Bin ja eigentlich ein Fan von Shimanoruten, aber die Lesath gehört nicht dazu.


----------



## k1ng (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

welche fischst du den ?


----------



## darth carper (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Aspire und Technium


----------



## k1ng (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

wie gesagt, ich brauche die fast nur für das Wobbler fischen !

Für Gummifisch will ich mir die speedmaster 3m H kaufen


----------



## darth carper (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Dann könnte die Aspire was für dich sein, aber es gibt auch deutlich günstigere und gute Wobblerruten.


----------



## Hechtchris (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Nichts für ungut aber ich dachte wir reden hier über die neue Skeletor ? :q


----------



## darth carper (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Na ja, wenn mal jemand eine Frage zu einer anderen Rute hat, dann soll ihm auch geantwortet werden! ;-)


----------



## Shez (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Hi Leuts,

 ich wollte für einen Freund eigentlich eine skeletor besorgen. Ich habe nun diverse Beiträge zu der Rute gelesen und habe dennoch ein zwei Fragen.
Bin noch unschlüssig ob neues Modell oder vorgänger, deshalb...

1. Wo kann man die Skelletor (vorgänger Model/Korkgriff günstig kaufen ?

2. Bei dem neuen Model gibt es eine cast und eine spinning version . Worin unterscheiden sie sich ?

3 Wo kann man Skelletor (neues modell) günstig kaufen.

Gruß Shez


----------



## k1ng (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Hi,
ich habe mich nun entschieden was ich mir zulege !

Ich besorge mir die Speedmaster 3.00m Heavy und die Berkley Skeletor 2, bei beiden hänge ich eine red arc drann!

@ Shez, die Skeletor 2 ist fast überall ausverkauft
Guck mal bei www.angelsport.de oder bei http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/

Ich rufe dort Morgen an und frage ob sie lieferbar ist


----------



## darth carper (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

@ Shez

zu 1) versuch es mal bei Gerlinger

zu 2) Cast = für Multirolle

zu 3) siehe 1


----------



## Hechtchris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



k1ng schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mich nun entschieden was ich mir zulege !
> 
> Ich besorge mir die Speedmaster 3.00m Heavy und die Berkley Skeletor 2, bei beiden hänge ich eine red arc drann!
> ...



guck mal bei pro-fishing.de da weiß ich das es ab 15.2 wieder neue gibt bietet allerdings nur die 2,70 15 - 40 an !

@ Sheez

die 270 15 - 40 gibts bei pro fishing für 119,90


----------



## niddafischer (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



k1ng schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mich nun entschieden was ich mir zulege !
> 
> Ich besorge mir die Speedmaster 3.00m Heavy und die Berkley Skeletor 2, bei beiden hänge ich eine red arc drann!
> ...




was nihmst du für gufiss???ab 10cm würde ic hdie mit xh kaufen die H wäre MIR zu wapelich die wurfgewichten sind ja von shimano übertrieben


----------



## Der-Hechter (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

hab gehört das die alte bei geflochtener schnur schleifgeräusche macht was bei der neuen besser sein soll, kann dass jemand bestätigen?

mfg
hechter


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



Der-Hechter schrieb:


> hab gehört das die alte bei geflochtener schnur schleifgeräusche macht


Das kann ich für die SS304 Ringe der alten Version bestätigen.


----------



## k1ng (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

@ niddafischer,
ich habe vorhin bei meinem Angelladen angerufen und die haben nur die 3.30m Version von der Speedmaster da !
Ich werde sie mir mal Morgen anschauen. Ich hoffe das die Rute nicht wabbelig ist, muss ja schon steif sein.
Ich will im Rhein und Neckar (Big Hammer, Fin S, Kopytos und Sandras) fischen mit Bleiköpfen von 10-28g. 
Bei mir am Rhein ist eine EXTREM starke Strömung

ps. Habe mir die Skeletor 2 beim Askari bestellt, kommt aber erst im März an.


----------



## just_a_placebo (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Ja, bei Geflecht schleift es ein bisschen, aber andererseits kann ich nach nun über 2 Jahren auch keinen Verschleiß an Ringen und Schnur feststellen...

k1ng: Du Willst aber nicht mit der M in EXTREMER  Strömung angeln, oder?
Da würde ich dann doch lieber zu H oder XH greifen... (2,70m max. 3m)

Hab ne Aspire MH und das ist schon nix in der Strömung.
Da passt die Speedy H von nem Freund besser und die XH von nem anderen auch...

flo


----------



## Hechtchris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Ich würde dir auch die XH von der Speedmaster raten ! Die Rute ist ziemlich schnell die fischt ein Kumpel von mir !

Und warum 3 Meter ? Hab ich früher auch immer gefischt bis ich draufkam das 2,70 zum Spinnfischen viel besser ist !


----------



## kohlie0611 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Hallo!Ich würde mal gern wissen welche Skeletor 2 mit Trigger (Cast) am besten geeignet ist für Ködergewichte von 10-50 Gramm (ungefähr!!), ich dachte dabei an die 9ft/270 cm Version.Und wo komme ich da günstig rann!?#h


----------



## Hechtchris (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Gestern kam meine neue Skeletor 2 2,70 15 - 40 wg !

Ich habe zwar keinen direkten vergleich hier zuhause, konnte aber die andere skeletor schon öfter befummeln !

An der neuen fällt folgendes auf:

Die Ringe sind absolut klasse sehen sehr hochwertig aus !
Verarbeitung ist auch wirklich absolut TOP !
Jedoch wurde mit der Endkappe nicht die Kopflastigkeit behoben wie viele meinten ! Die rute ist immernoch seeeeehr kopflastig !
Auch die Steckverbindung ist neu und macht einen extrem stabilen eindruck !

Alles in allem wohl schon eine starke Verbesserung ! Vorallem bei den Ringen !

http://img20.*ih.us/img20/7052/bild002of8.jpg


----------



## Slotti (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Das mit der Kopflastigkeit hat die 1er ja auch , habe ebenfalls die 15-40gr muß aber sagen das es mich am Wasser kaum stört, ggf kann man sich ja auch mit einer schwereren Endkappe behelfen.

Anfangs haben mich an der 2er die Duplon griffe abgeschreckt aber mitlerweile muß ich sagen die gefällt mir immer besser :m


----------



## Hechtchris (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



Slotti schrieb:


> Das mit der Kopflastigkeit hat die 1er ja auch , habe ebenfalls die 15-40gr muß aber sagen das es mich am Wasser kaum stört, ggf kann man sich ja auch mit einer schwereren Endkappe behelfen.
> 
> Anfangs haben mich an der 2er die Duplon griffe abgeschreckt aber mitlerweile muß ich sagen die gefällt mir immer besser :m



Das Design ist wirklich allererste Sahne ! Auch die Duplongriffe sind sehr bequem ! Ich würd sie sofort wieder kaufen, so vom ersten eindruck her ! #6

Mal sehen wegen der Kopflastigkeit, aber da könnte man ja ggf. noch was machen !


----------



## Ralle76 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Ich kann mich in Kombination mit einer 8300BlueArc nicht über die vielkritisierte Kopflastigkeit der Skeletor (2,70m -40g) beklagen. Fische allerdings auch mit drei Fingern vor dem Rollengriff.


----------



## k1ng (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

man, die Rute sieht einfach mega geil aus !, ich muss leider noch 1 Monat auf sie warten


----------



## Hechtchris (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



k1ng schrieb:


> man, die Rute sieht einfach mega geil aus !, ich muss leider noch 1 Monat auf sie warten




Wieso so lange ?! #h


----------



## k1ng (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

weil ich sie bei Askari bestellt habe, bei edenen ist im Moment alles ausverkauft


----------



## Molke-Drink (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Welche Berkley Skeletor 2 würdet ihr mir für Popper empfehelen?
Die sind meist so zwischen 5 und 12 cm und 30 gramm.


----------



## Hechtchris (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

@ King bei pro-fishing.de kam wieder nachschub in der 2.70 15 - 40 version für 120 teuro !

Kannst ja bei Askari abbestellen wennde sie gern zügiger magst !


*Übrigens habe ich gehört bei der 2,40 15 - 40 version der neuen skeletor ist es ein anderer Blank ! Vielleicht kann ja mal wer vergleichen ! *


----------



## Shez (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Bei meinem ortsansässigen Angeldealer ist die Skeletor noch in geringen Stückzahlen vorhanden. Falls jemand also noch sucht :

Bergedorfer-Angler-Centrum 
Curslacker Neuer Deich 66 21029 HamburgTelefon: 040-79685722

Gruß 
Shez


----------



## McRip (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> *Übrigens habe ich gehört bei der 2,40 15 - 40 version der neuen skeletor ist es ein anderer Blank ! Vielleicht kann ja mal wer vergleichen ! *



Hat da mittlerweile schon jemand vergleichen können? #h


----------



## Rxbinhx (6. März 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Bei der neuen Skelli hat sich ja eigentlich auch nur das Optische und die Ringe verändert.
Dafür ist der Preis im Gegensatz zur alten übertrieben!


----------



## k1ng (6. März 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

ich habe meine Skelletor 2 vor 2 Wochen bekommen, mit Spergut und Versand war ich recht schnell bei 136 Euro , vielleicht lag es auch an Askari


----------



## smudeo01 (20. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

top rute... vom optischen her finde ich sie super gelungen... auch sonst sehr zu empfehlen.
achja k1ng... bei askari bestellt man nichts


----------



## crazyFish (20. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Ob wird ja drüber geredet, die Kopflastigkeit mit einer schweren Endkappe auszugleichen, hat jemand dazu ein paar Tipps oder Links wie man das am einfachsten bewerkstelligen kann?
Weil ich habe die ma in Augenschein genommen und bin mir nich sicher, wie ich die ohne Zerstörung entfernen kann .


----------



## brokel87 (21. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

hat irgendwer einen idee wo man von der alten skeletor noch das modell in 2,1m bekommt. hab schon 2 ruten von der alten serie und kann mich mit der neuen optik nicht so ganz anfreunden. meine hoffnung ist zwar sehr gering diese rute noch zu bekommen aber fragen kost ja nichts


----------



## Viper5684 (21. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

wo wohnste denn?


----------



## drehteufel (21. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



brokel87 schrieb:


> hat irgendwer einen idee wo man von der alten skeletor noch das modell in 2,1m bekommt. hab schon 2 ruten von der alten serie und kann mich mit der neuen optik nicht so ganz anfreunden. meine hoffnung ist zwar sehr gering diese rute noch zu bekommen aber fragen kost ja nichts


 
Davon stehen hier bei Rods World noch 2 Stück rum, allerdings wollen die immer noch 120 Euro dafür.|bigeyes


----------



## heinzrch (21. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

der Gerlinger hatte kürzlich (vor ca. 3 Monaten) noch welche, ist vieleicht nen Versuch wert....


----------



## prignitz_angler (21. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

hab da meine auch her.....und wie entfernt man nun die kopflastigkeit? einer schon irgendwas ausprobiert?


----------



## backermann (22. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

@kopflastigkeit
Hab mir die Skelli 1 gekauft weil sie so einfach aufzubrezeln ist.
Ich kenne die Skelli 2 leider nicht deshalb kann ich nur von der 1 sprechen.
Ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer 2,70 15-40 gr.
Um die Kopflastigkeit auszugleichen brauch man für die Rute am Griff ca. 60 gramm.
Die Grammzahl errechnet sich für die am meisten gebrauchten Rollen.(nur meine Meinung)(Rollengewicht ca 300 Gr.)
(Red Arc,ABU 804,Shimpanso Stradic.)
Bei der Skelli 1 kann man den Endstopfen einfach mit der Hand entfernen.Ist nur leicht an den Kork angeklebt.
Ich hab 3 Versionen ausprobiert,werde mich auf die Version beschränken die ich heute noch benutze.
60 Gramm Schraube aus dem Baumarkt mit einem Dichtungsklebeband umwikkelt und der Skelli hinten rein gesteckt und eingeklebt.
Falls jemand Bilder dazu braucht bitte per pn.
Ist zwar nicht die schönste Variante aber die einfachste,billigste und für mich die beste.


----------



## backermann (22. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Nachtrag:
Die Rute kommt so auf ein Gesamtgewicht von 220 Gramm was Grade noch akzeptabel ist.
Habe die Schraube ein Stück hinten herausschauen lassen um sie mit Wickelblei für jede Rolle einzeln und genau Auszutarieren.
Hab ich in der Praxis allerdings nie gebraucht.
Ein vernünftiger Rutenbauer ,wie hier im Board anwesend,wird sicherlich eine elegantere Lösung kennen.
(Aber keine billigere oder einfachere)


----------



## drehteufel (22. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Wieviel muss in die 2,40m Version mit 4-24g Wurfgewicht?


----------



## KHof (22. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Moin!

In die kleine 8 Fuß Skelli muss eigendlich nichts, die Kopflastigkeit ist minimal.

Geeignete Gewichte sind auch die Bleigewichte der Tiroler Hölzl. Die sind gerade, leicht aufzutapen und sogar mit dem Gewicht beschriftet.

Klaus


----------



## brokel87 (22. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

wohne in der nähe von kassel. bei gerlinger hab ich es schon versucht, keine mehr in 2,1m da.


----------



## newnoise (22. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Hi Leute,

ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir zu weihnachten mal die skell kaufen soll in 15-40g WG... wollte hier mal fragen ob ich die auch für angeln auf hecht und zander mit wobbler nutzen kann oder ist sie dafür nicht ausgelegt? evtl würde ich sie dann auch mit zum horniangeln nächstes jahr nehmen. Jänge hab ich an 2,10 oder 2,40 gedacht.

Wäre über ein paar ratschläge dankbar evtl auch für andere ruten die das erfüllen wenn die skelli es nicht kann


----------



## newnoise (23. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Kann mir da keiner was zu sagen? wäre euch dankbar


----------



## prignitz_angler (23. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*



backermann schrieb:


> @kopflastigkeit
> Hab mir die Skelli 1 gekauft weil sie so einfach aufzubrezeln ist.
> Ich kenne die Skelli 2 leider nicht deshalb kann ich nur von der 1 sprechen.
> Ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer 2,70 15-40 gr.
> ...



hallo 

das habe ich auch hinter mir  aber die wackelt ohne ende, nichts mehr mit steifigkeit..wenn ich die in der hand habe , dann schwingt die spitze mit ohne ende...hab ich da was falsch geamcht? habe ne schraube genommen , perfektes gewicht, passte wunderbar rein

kannst gerne ein paar bilder posten


----------



## backermann (23. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Würde gerne Bilder hochladen,klappt aber nicht.
Ich glaube das meine Bilder zu groß sind.Hab zur Zeit leider kein Prog.das die Größe ändert.Sorry.


----------



## backermann (23. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

vielleicht so
Das Schwarze Band ist eine Art Gummidichtungsband,was die Schraube innerhalb der Rute als auch ausserhalb der Rute festhält.
Warum die Spitze dadurch weich werden sollte weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## prignitz_angler (23. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

hallo

hatte mich falsch ausgedrückt ! alles paletti  brauch echt mal ne neue brille :q

achso eines noch 

woran erkenn ich  das die jetzt ausbalanciert ist? leg ich meinen finger vor dem rutenhalter(wen die rolle drauf ist) oder wohin ?


----------



## crazyFish (23. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Hand kommt dahin, wo du sie auch beim Fischen hast, alles andere würde ja keinen Sinn machen denn du willst sie ja dafür ausbalancieren .


----------



## prignitz_angler (23. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

stimmt #h


----------



## prignitz_angler (24. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

ich brauch knapp 120 gramm gewicht hinten, was nimmt man da am besten? hab soviel blei umgewickelt bis die balanciert war...


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

120g ?????????????????????????????????????????????????

Holla die Waldfee, welche Rollengröße hast Du den dran und vor allem welche Rolle (Marke+Modell)


----------



## prignitz_angler (24. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Mitchell Rolle Avocet PRO 2000 RD


----------



## Zanderlui (24. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

welche skelli hast du denn wenn noch 120g ran müssen????
und warum stört ihr euch so an den etwas kopflastig!!!!????entweder die rolle ne nummer größer oder beim angeln das gut lange griffstück unter den unterarm legen und alles ist top!!!


----------



## prignitz_angler (24. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

die alte 2,70 15-40 g, mich störts schon das die kopflastig ist

kann auch sein, das ich falsch gemessen habe..auf barsch alarm wird der zeigefinger etwas nach vorne gelegt um das gewicht zu bestimmen, auf einer anderen seite wird der zeigefinger genau in die ecke gelegt..egal  mahlzeit


----------



## Zanderlui (24. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

also der fingersollte kurz vorm rollenfuß richtung spitze sein wenn sie ausbalanciert ist!!!!am besten ist genau rollenfuß!!!!
deine 2000er ist auch etwas klein für die 2,7er würde dir da ne 4000er empfehlen!!!


----------



## backermann (24. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Eine Ausbalancierte Rute ist beim Angeln auf dauer leichter als eine "nur"leichte Rute.
Aber 120 gramm find ich auch ein bisschen arg viel.


----------



## prignitz_angler (24. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

ich werd mal ne andere rolle ranschrauben, hab ja noch ein paar im peto
bzw. welche würde sich denn anbieten ?


----------



## crazyFish (24. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Hmm, es kommt halt drauf an wie du die Rolle beim Angeln hältst und nich wie die das auf irgendwelchen Seiten machen. Ich halte die Rute zB fast direkt am Rollenfuß, einen oder zwei Finger davor und den Rest dahinter. In der Position ist die Rollengrösse recht Latte, da sie kaum nen Hebel hat. Ich habe es auch ma ausgetestet und müsste ca 80g einbasteln. Je weiter du nun beim Fischen mit der Hand Richtung Griffende kommst, desto grösser wird die Kopflastigkeit.
Aber nicht verwirren lassen, pack se dir wie du es willst und pass dat ganze einwenig an deine Technik an .


----------



## prignitz_angler (24. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

so sehe ich das auch! muß man ja keine wissenschaft draus machen...|uhoh:


----------



## prignitz_angler (25. November 2008)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

guten morgen 

hab den fehler gefunden! meine digiwaage hat falsch gewogen ....sind jetzt genau 61,5g die ich eintapen werde....sollte mal öfters die batterien wechseln..*g*


----------



## Chuldogg (9. März 2009)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Hallo zusammen#h

bin stolzer Besitzer einer Skeletor 2,7m -40g.
Das Einzige was mich stört, ist die Kopflastigkeit, nun wollte ich euch mal fragen, wie ihr die Endkappe abbekommen habt ohne diese dabei zu beschädigen!?
Oder ist das nicht möglich
;+

Mfg Martin


----------



## berpau (10. März 2009)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Das ist recht einfach!  Einfach mit dem Feuerzeug erhitzen >> dann löst sich die Endkappe.  Ich habe bei meiner ca 30g in Form von einer Messingstange [mit Tape angepasst] eingeklebt.  Kappe mit Zwei-Komponentenkleber wieder rauf und ADE Kopflastigkeit.


----------



## Chuldogg (10. März 2009)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Das hört sich recht gut und einfach an, aber dann schmore ich mir doch mein ganzes Moosgummi weg;+

Mfg Martin


----------



## buebue (10. März 2009)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

also an meiner 240er skelli mit -24g hab ich einfach ne 300g-rolle(daiwa rsi 2000) hingehängt und es hat sich ausgekopflastet^^
also da muss man net zwingend ne riesen aktion drausmachen...
meine meinung zu dem thema


----------



## Chuldogg (10. März 2009)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

Also ich hab an meiner Rute schon ne 4000-er Rolle dran. Und trotzdem ist diese Kombination immer noch kopflastig. Noch größer bzw. schwerer sollte das ganze nicht werden.


----------



## maesox (10. März 2009)

*AW: berkley skeletor 2*

...das ist einer der Gründe,warum ich alle meine Skelis wieder abgegeben habe...schade,denn der Blank ist eigentlich GUT!


----------

